# Butcher paper vs aluminum foil



## Dantij (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm planning on doing a brisket this weekend on my Lang and was curious about butcher paper. What are the pros and cons of using paper vs foil?


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 19, 2019)

Checkout Aaron Franklin's youtube vid on naked, paper, and foil wrapped briskets, he explains it way better than I could without typing all day ;)   this is the short verrsion there's a longer version out there.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 19, 2019)

I am not very well versed in this subject but from what I have typically heard is that it is really a matter of taste if you want to use, foil, paper, naked.  There are some videos on youtube that do side by side comparison of these.  Personally, I like foil as I think it is easier to work with and I can't accidentally set it on fire.


----------



## ristau5741 (Mar 19, 2019)

The paper is suppose to allow your meat to breathe, and some smoke will get through the paper.  Once wrapped in foil, your meat is done for adding smoke flavor. May as well just take it in to the oven to finish it.


----------



## Nole4L (Mar 19, 2019)

I use butcher paper.  Otherwise the bark gets to wet for my taste.  BTW I see you're using a Lang.  I bought a 36 Hybrid Deluxe about 6 months ago....so nice to cook on.


----------



## PolishDeli (Mar 19, 2019)

Aluminium is a neurotoxin (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24779346)
A lot of butcher papers are waxed.
I usually go for parchment paper.


----------



## Dantij (Mar 19, 2019)

Nole4L said:


> I use butcher paper.  Otherwise the bark gets to wet for my taste.  BTW I see you're using a Lang.  I bought a 36 Hybrid Deluxe about 6 months ago....so nice to cook on.





Nole4L said:


> I use butcher paper.  Otherwise the bark gets to wet for my taste.  BTW I see you're using a Lang.  I bought a 36 Hybrid Deluxe about 6 months ago....so nice to cook on.


Had my 48 delivered last October.   Loving the results!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2019)

Purchase unwaxed butcher paper.....
Parchment does not breathe...  It is coated with high temp silicone...
*..... click on this link ......*
Butcher Paper for smoking meats
...


----------



## ameskimo1 (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't always wrap but when I do....I prefer peach butcher paper. The peach isn't usually waxed (you don't want the waxed kind) and can be had on Amazon pretty inexpensive. I don't care for the results of foil, too mushy/soggy for my preference. Butcher paper allows for air to circulate, still allowing for some decent bark. I hear some of the Pro's talking about how everyone at competitions uses foil, I think they are just stuck in their ways.


----------



## texomakid (Mar 19, 2019)

I try not to crutch very often but when I do I use foil. I get my smoke in the meat before I wrap and I get the bark after I take it off. Foil is just too easy.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 19, 2019)

ameskimo1 said:


> I don't always wrap but when I do....I prefer peach butcher paper. The peach isn't usually waxed (you don't want the waxed kind) and can be had on Amazon pretty inexpensive. I don't care for the results of foil, too mushy/soggy for my preference. Butcher paper allows for air to circulate, still allowing for some decent bark. I hear some of the Pro's talking about how everyone at competitions uses foil, I think they are just stuck in their ways.



A very good point you made there.  I actually like my bark a little on the softer side so that is very likely why I prefer foil.  I used to do my ribs naked but switched to foil wrapped after watching a Henry Soo video.  I was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Same here, I don't like it thick and tough but a little on the softer side, just not mushy. I've typically wrapped ribs but my family was kind enough to get me a Silverbac for Christmas and the fb fan club says not to wrap at all, i tried no wrap on some baby backs about a month ago and they fantastic with just a slight layer of bark


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 19, 2019)

Foiling the brisket will tend to steam the meat. Takes out half the flavor. I've been using peach butcher paper for several years with excellent results. So long as you're not cooking over direct flame, it won't catch on fire either


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2019)

I use a disposable pan with a small wire rack inside when I foil. Reason one being that it's quicker - so the meat is back on the smoker quicker(less recovery time), and second the meat is not sitting in the juices getting soggy. I also prefer a lighter bark. Once you hit the stall your not getting allot more smoke infusion into the meat anyway.

Chris


----------



## hardhead (Mar 20, 2019)

Butcher paper gets me the best results


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 20, 2019)

is 18 inch paper the size to get or is 24 inch better for wrapping?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 20, 2019)

24 is better for wrapping. I have a big roll of 18 and wish I had the 24. With the 18, I have to use multiple pieces to get full coverage on a brisket or a 10 lb butt. When it's gone, I'll buy the 24.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 20, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> 24 is better for wrapping. I have a big roll of 18 and wish I had the 24. With the 18, I have to use multiple pieces to get full coverage on a brisket or a 10 lb butt. When it's gone, I'll buy the 24.


 I have the 24 inch being delivered today, then started to rethink it. thanks


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 20, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> 24 is better for wrapping. I have a big roll of 18 and wish I had the 24. With the 18, I have to use multiple pieces to get full coverage on a brisket or a 10 lb butt. When it's gone, I'll buy the 24.


 I have the 24 inch being delivered today, then started to rethink it. thanks


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 20, 2019)

I finally bought unwaxed butcher paper but I haven't used it yet b/c I like to put meats in a pan and collect the juices which is a lot easier to do when using foil.  Although I plan on trying it soon, so far it's just been used for eating crab legs and shrimp on


----------



## hardhead (Mar 20, 2019)

I use the 24 inch paper


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 20, 2019)

I like using butcher paper. Brisket comes out ok using it.


----------



## sandyut (May 18, 2019)

Good discussion!  I have never tried the paper but met a couple guys who kinda gave me the “your haven’t learned yet” look when I said I wrapped in foil.  Thanks for the link Dave!   I think I’ll grab a roll and try the paper and see which way we like better.

Does the paper wrap speed the end of the cook like foil does?


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2019)

Yes ..  The meat skips the stall...  If you wrap before it gets there...  The bark may not be set so you'll miss out on that...


----------



## dan the mano (May 18, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> Aluminium is a neurotoxin (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24779346)
> A lot of butcher papers are waxed.
> I usually go for parchment paper.


when you talk about non waxed buther paper , are you meaning parchment paper


----------



## PolishDeli (May 18, 2019)

non waxed butcher paper is a heavy paper, a bit like a brown paper bag.
It's porous, so it breathes, but it can get wet and it can burn.

parchment paper feels more like wax paper, but instead of being coated in wax, it is chemically processed to dissolve the its surface (sulfuric acid).  This makes it non permeable.


----------



## GuitarKidd (May 31, 2019)

Butcher paper.  The paper in the amazon link previously provided works well!


----------

